
Teaching the Contradictions of Stone Mountain - anarbadalov
https://bittersoutherner.com/from-the-southern-perspective/teaching-the-contradictions-of-stone-mountain
======
JSeymourATL
Related: How the Atlanta Cyclorama Lost Its Confederate Overtone >
[https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/03/how-
atlant...](https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/03/how-atlanta-
cyclorama-lost-its-confederate-overtone/584938/)

